# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  نتایج اولیه سراسری 95

## konkur100

سلام
بهار مبارک
کسی میدونه که دقیقا نتایج اولیه کنکور 95 کی میاد ؟؟؟ اگه مهرماه بیاد تکلیف دانشجویانی که میخوان انصراف بدن چیه ؟!!!

----------


## ah.at

> سلام
> بهار مبارک
> کسی میدونه که دقیقا نتایج اولیه کنکور 95 کی میاد ؟؟؟ اگه مهرماه بیاد تکلیف دانشجویانی که میخوان انصراف بدن چیه ؟!!!



چیییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟
نتایج اولیه مهر ماه میااااد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خخخخخ چی میگی داداش .

نتایج اولیه کنکور سراسری سال 95 دهه سوم مرداد ماه میان ...

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> بهار مبارک
> کسی میدونه که دقیقا نتایج اولیه کنکور 95 کی میاد ؟؟؟ اگه مهرماه بیاد تکلیف دانشجویانی که میخوان انصراف بدن چیه ؟!!!


سلام
نتایج اولیه دهه اول مرداد ماه میاد داداش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ah.at

> سلام
> نتایج اولیه دهه اول مرداد ماه میاد داداش



*ینی زیر 15 روز نتایج اعلام میشن؟؟؟؟

فک نکنم ...*

----------


## saj8jad

> *ینی زیر 15 روز نتایج اعلام میشن؟؟؟؟
> 
> فک نکنم ...*


دقیق نمیدونم داداش این رو تو یکی از مصاحبه های کدخدایی خوندم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## farhadcr72

*نتایج اولیه کنکور بین ۲۰تا۲۵مرداد و نتایج نهایی بین۲۵شهریور تا۵مهرماه ۹۵

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk*

----------


## Aguila Roja

نتایج اولیه تقریبا 1 ماه بعد از کنکور میاد

----------


## mohammad.bh

نه بابا کجا مهر میاد.تا تابستون همه چی مشخص میشه کی میره کجا و کدوم دانشگاه

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## farhadcr72

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad.bh


نه بابا کجا مهر میاد.تا تابستون همه چی مشخص میشه کی میره کجا و کدوم دانشگاه

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


امسال فرق داره
چون وختشون کمه کش میدن که بگن ما کیفیت و صحت نتایج فدای زمان نمی کنیم!!!
بین۲۵شهریور تا۵مهر اعلام میشه

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk*

----------


## sami7

*خودم تو مصاحبه کد خدایی خوندم نتایج اولیه نیمه دوم مرداد ماه میاد 

و نتایج نهایی نیمه دوم شهریور 

اصلا خنده دار هس بخاد تو مهر بیاد !‌طرف باید بره سربازی اون موقه ! یا اصلا وقتی نداره بره خوابگاه بگیره و دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه ! 

اگه اینطوری هست اصلا امسال ترم مهر با بهمن باید شروع بشه !!
*

----------


## farhadcr72

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sami7


خودم تو مصاحبه کد خدایی خوندم نتایج اولیه نیمه دوم مرداد ماه میاد 

و نتایج نهایی نیمه دوم شهریور 

اصلا خنده دار هس بخاد تو مهر بیاد !‌طرف باید بره سربازی اون موقه ! یا اصلا وقتی نداره بره خوابگاه بگیره و دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه ! 

اگه اینطوری هست اصلا امسال ترم مهر با بهمن باید شروع بشه !!



اون موقع که نتایج نهایی اومد امیدوارم ک همه حاضر باشیم اینجا
هرچن من گفتم از۲۵شهریور تا۵مهر
کنکور ۲۵ام برگزار میشه
نتایج خوشبینانه ترین حالت۲۰تا۲۵مرداد
تا۱شهریورم انتخاب رشتس

حدود۲۵تا۱روزم اعلام نتایج نهایی
سربازی کاری نداره طرف نامه ببره از یونی برا نظام وظیفه معافیت تحصیلی میدنش و غیبت براش محسوب نمیشه اون چن روز اگ مهر اعلام شه


Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> اون موقع که نتایج نهایی اومد امیدوارم ک همه حاضر باشیم اینجا
> هرچن من گفتم از۲۵شهریور تا۵مهر
> کنکور ۲۵ام برگزار میشه
> نتایج خوشبینانه ترین حالت۲۰تا۲۵مرداد
> تا۱شهریورم انتخاب رشتس
> 
> حدود۲۵تا۱روزم اعلام نتایج نهایی
> سربازی کاری نداره طرف نامه ببره از یونی برا نظام وظیفه معافیت تحصیلی میدنش و غیبت براش محسوب نمیشه اون چن روز اگ مهر اعلام شه
> ...


به نظر منم خیلی طول بکشه دیگه تا هفته اول مهر همه برا ثبت نام دانشگاه و خوابگاه و ... اقدام کردن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amin firoozniya

شما درستون بخونين نگران اين چيزا نباشيد

----------


## konkur100

> شما درستون بخونين نگران اين چيزا نباشيد


با کی هستی شما ؟؟؟!!! این موضوع خیلی مهمه برای من که دانشجو هستم . چون باید بدونم که نتایج کی میاد تا از دانشگاه فعلیم انصراف بدم .

----------


## konkur100

> چیییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟
> نتایج اولیه مهر ماه میااااد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> خخخخخ چی میگی داداش .
> 
> نتایج اولیه کنکور سراسری سال 95 دهه سوم مرداد ماه میان ...


خدایی گفته بود هفته اول مهر میاد و بعد از سنجش پرسیدم گفت معلوم نیست . من بدون سند هیچ وقت حرفی نمیزنم که وقت جنابعالی یا دوستان رو هم بگیرم !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amin278

> با کی هستی شما ؟؟؟!!! این موضوع خیلی مهمه برای من که دانشجو هستم . چون باید بدونم که نتایج کی میاد تا از دانشگاه فعلیم انصراف بدم .


اعلام تراز و رتبه اواخر مرداده اگه خوب اوردی بی درنگ برو انصراف بده و تمام

----------


## Ali.psy

> خدایی گفته بود هفته اول مهر میاد و بعد از سنجش پرسیدم گفت معلوم نیست . من بدون سند هیچ وقت حرفی نمیزنم که وقت جنابعالی یا دوستان رو هم بگیرم !!!!!!!!!!!


آقای خدایی گفته نتایج نهایی اوایل مهره نه نتیجه اولیه، نتیجه اولیه تا 25مرداد مياد 
در ضمن به وضعیت درسی و هدفتم بستگی داره حتی از الانم احتمال بدی چجوری خواهی داد کنکورتو 

.

----------


## konkur100

> آقای خدایی گفته نتایج نهایی اوایل مهره نه نتیجه اولیه، نتیجه اولیه تا 25مرداد مياد 
> در ضمن به وضعیت درسی و هدفتم بستگی داره حتی از الانم احتمال بدی چجوری خواهی داد کنکورتو 
> 
> .


نمیشه که از الان پیش بینی کرد . من که آزمونی شرکت نمیکنم . من زیر 10 هزار بیارم واسم خوبه و انتخاب رشته میکنم .

----------


## Ali.psy

> نمیشه که از الان پیش بینی کرد . من که آزمونی شرکت نمیکنم . من زیر 10 هزار بیارم واسم خوبه و انتخاب رشته میکنم .


از نحوه مطالعه در طول زمان میشه....بعد کنکور قطعا معلومه و تصمیمتو بگیر دیگه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr_farid

نوشتن کارنامه اولیه دهه دوم مرداد میاد.اگه رتبه کنکورتون خوب بود انصراف بدین اگه نبود هم ادامه

----------


## -helma-

وای خدا بخیر کنه

----------


## Dan_Gh

> سلام
> بهار مبارک
> کسی میدونه که دقیقا نتایج اولیه کنکور 95 کی میاد ؟؟؟ اگه مهرماه بیاد تکلیف دانشجویانی که میخوان انصراف بدن چیه ؟!!!


فک کنم نیمه ی مرداد...

----------

